# Shooting glasses



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I know this is the wrong place to post this, but I don't know the right place. I was wondering what most people here recommended for shooting glases as I'm tired of using the crappy ones they give you at the range. I don't wear prescription glasses and these would be solely for shooting. I would like something that's not too dark because I shoot mostly indoors where it's not really that bright. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most ranges and gun stores have all kinds of shooting glasses. They should have clear ones right along with all the shaded ones. Good luck.


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I just bought a pair of yellow-tinted shooting glasses at Walmart the other day for $4.96. They are the wraparound style and fit great.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

The range I go to doesnt have much in the way of shooting glasses. I tried on some cheaper ones before also figuring I didnt really need anything expensive for shooting especially since they wouldnt be prescription, but they definitely felt cheap. I just want a pair that wont break the bank and are comfortable and have some good optics.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I use a pair of clear Gargoyles at the indoor range. I like them as they have removeable side shields. I don't know if Gargoyles still make them, but a simple search would enable you to find out.

Bolle "Vigilante" sunglasses have interchangeable lenses, and the yellow ones are light enough to use at an indoor range. These are the full-size shield-type of sunglasses, similar to the old Oakleys.

PhilR.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I use the ESS ICE glasses. Comes as a set with smoke, clear, and yellow lenses and case.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/ess-ice-sunglasses.html


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I must admit I've never worn glasses when shooting. I will probably have to get into the habit since I live in a city now and will be shooting at ranges. Before now I've just gone in the backyard or driven 20 minutes to the desert.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I must admit I've never worn glasses when shooting. I will probably have to get into the habit since I live in a city now and will be shooting at ranges. Before now I've just gone in the backyard or driven 20 minutes to the desert.


Do you not shoot autos? No fear of hot brass hitting you in the eye?

Not jumping on you or pointing a finger, just curious.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Todd said:


> Do you not shoot autos? No fear of hot brass hitting you in the eye?
> 
> Not jumping on you or pointing a finger, just curious.


I have one (a Walther PPK) and have shot a couple others my Dad has and the brass all flies well off to my right, I never really thought of it.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

PanaDP wear the safety glasses. I had a 9mm case rupture and if not for the safety glasses I might not be reading your post rightnow.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I use the $5 Wal-Mart ones too. After about six months they get beat up in the range bag so I get a new one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I wear prescription glasses so don't have your problem however I have tried a number of clip on sunglasses. If the typical non prescription "Safety" glasses are as cheaply made as clip on SG's you have a problem. I would suggest you talk to an Optomotrist about neutral prescription glasses made from high quality materials.

Good luck

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> I use the ESS ICE glasses. Comes as a set with smoke, clear, and yellow lenses and case.


Ditto on the ICE. Mike Barham turned me on to them. Excellent coverage, and you can purchase a clip in insert for prescription lenses. This works great for glasses and contact lens users. Add to this that they are reasonably priced.
An example of them can be seen being worn by Mike "Hollywood" Barham on the Galco website for the tactical slings. 
If you have the Galco catalog, he will autograph it for a small fee...

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=3346&CatalogID=419


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're looking for budget-friendly, try Cabelas. I got some interchangeable lens glasses for $20. come with clear, yellow and amber. Nothing special, just do what they are supposed to. The yellow lenses are great for skeet shooting, though.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Decot HyWyd*

I need prescription lenses, and I need sunglasses for general wear as well as for shooting.
I'm going for an eye exam next week, and as soon as I have my updated prescription, I'm going to get some Decot glasses. They have a trick nose-piece, so you can raise and lower the lenses in relation to your eyes. What that means is I'll be able to raise the bifocal/reading part to right in front of my eye when shooting pistol (to focus on the front sight), and lower the frame so I am looking through the long-range part when I shoot rifle. Lenses are interchangeable, so I will have dark lenses for bright sun, and clear lenses for indoor ranges.
Not cheap, though. I'll probably spend $500 on 1 frame, with 2 sets of bifocal lenses.


----------

